# Beman Hunter 60/80's



## nickl (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anybody know anything about these? I got some of these from my uncle and am trying to find out how decent they are and the specs on them. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

They where one of the 1st small diameter carbon arrows on the market , hit really hard , has an outsert , one problem with them is they will splinter from end to end , before shooting them twist them to make sure it is not busted .They do not make them anymore .


----------



## nickl (Jan 30, 2009)

do you know where to find the specs on them?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Not anymore , like I said they have not been made for 6-8 years or more .

Google Beman arrows and see what comes up


----------



## dla (Feb 18, 2009)

They are about the equivalent to 300 spine I think. They penetrate better than modern carbons simply because they are thinner in diameter. I believe they are 16/64" diameter. They are designed for glue on type outserts. Muzzy used to make glue on broadheads. The are difficult to use with a prong-type rest and align for fletching clearance. They are also too narrow for the standard whisker biscuit.

They were the best in their day. Beman scared the crap out of the pop-can arrow manufacturers. I put a couple of them through Elk and I still have a pile of them. I've used Hunters and Carbon-hawks.

Of course I'd have to get off my butt and go into the garage to verify all the stuff I just typed - but hey, this is a forum :tongue:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

dla said:


> They are about the equivalent to 300 spine I think. They penetrate better than modern carbons simply because they are thinner in diameter. I believe they are 16/64" diameter. They are designed for glue on type outserts. Muzzy used to make glue on broadheads. The are difficult to use with a prong-type rest and align for fletching clearance. They are also too narrow for the standard whisker biscuit.
> 
> They were the best in their day. Beman scared the crap out of the pop-can arrow manufacturers. I put a couple of them through Elk and I still have a pile of them. I've used Hunters and Carbon-hawks.
> 
> Of course I'd have to get off my butt and go into the garage to verify all the stuff I just typed - but hey, this is a forum :tongue:


They are ...16/64th outside diameter ...


----------



## wlwalker (Nov 13, 2009)

*Beman hunter 60/80*



dla said:


> They are about the equivalent to 300 spine I think. They penetrate better than modern carbons simply because they are thinner in diameter. I believe they are 16/64" diameter. They are designed for glue on type outserts. Muzzy used to make glue on broadheads. The are difficult to use with a prong-type rest and align for fletching clearance. They are also too narrow for the standard whisker biscuit.
> 
> They were the best in their day. Beman scared the crap out of the pop-can arrow manufacturers. I put a couple of them through Elk and I still have a pile of them. I've used Hunters and Carbon-hawks.
> 
> Of course I'd have to get off my butt and go into the garage to verify all the stuff I just typed - but hey, this is a forum :tongue:


Whisker bisket makes a small diameter opening for the Beman 60/80 arrows. If you have any extra outserts and want to sell them, let me know. I love the arrows and hate to scrap them. Thanks for any help.


----------



## wlwalker (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, I have used the Beman hunter 60/80 arrows for several years. They are great!! Only problem is they don't make them anymore. If you need the outserts for the broadheads, you can't hardly find them. 
wlwalker


----------



## poppa5685 (Jan 29, 2007)

i will buy any beman hunter 60- 80's that anyone would like to sell. p.m. if interested


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

If you are looking for glue on broadheads for these or glue in field points so you do not have to use or find the outserts as they were called, I have a load of these components and will sell or trade for regular components. I also have 15/64 and 16/64 shafts/arrows I would be willing to part with. PM if interested


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

wlwalker said:


> Hi, I have used the Beman hunter 60/80 arrows for several years. They are great!! Only problem is they don't make them anymore. If you need the outserts for the broadheads, you can't hardly find them.
> wlwalker


If you are looking for glue on broadheads for these or glue in field points so you do not have to use or find the outserts as they were called, I have a load of these components and will sell or trade for regular components. I also have 15/64 and 16/64 shafts/arrows I would be willing to part with. PM if interested


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

*1997 Beman Hunters*

In the beman hunter line the 30/50's (7.5gr per inch), 40/60's (8.3gr per inch), and the 50/70's (8.3gr per inch) were all 15/64" external diameter. The 60/80's (8.7gr per inch), 70/90's (9.3gr per inch), 80/100's (9.7gr per inch), and the 90/100's (9.7gr per inch) were all 16/64" external diameter.

The glue in points that were avilible in the 15/64" were 62gr, 82gr, and 100gr
in the 16/64" were 62gr, 91gr, and 100gr.

If any of you have shafts or components in the 15/64" I would be interested. Send a PM

Jim


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I have 11 of the 70/90 I am not using if somebody is interested


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

*60/80 Beman Hunters*

I would be looking for some more 60/80's and glue in 16/64" points.

JC


----------



## lungbuster11 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you still have any of the muzzy 16/64 4 blade glue on broadheads for beamen hunter 70/90 shafts i would like to buy them.


----------



## lungbuster11 (Sep 21, 2010)

I am looking to buy muzzy glue on 4 blade 100 grain broadheads for beamen hunter 70/90 arrows. If anyone has any or knows anyone who does please let me know. thanks alot


----------



## archer-99 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Field points*



Ogredude43 said:


> If you are looking for glue on broadheads for these or glue in field points so you do not have to use or find the outserts as they were called, I have a load of these components and will sell or trade for regular components. I also have 15/64 and 16/64 shafts/arrows I would be willing to part with. PM if interested


I have Beeman 60/80 carbon arrows and I would be interested in the glue in field points. Let me know if you still have some.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> I have 11 of the 70/90 I am not using if somebody is interested


No longer have , gave them to a buddy that still uses them


----------



## Cutterz71 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 6 unused, uncut Beman 60/80 PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Whitewidower (Nov 14, 2014)

Once again, LOOKING for any old beeman carbon arrows. Old school, pultruded. 15/64 OR 16/64 AND ANY KNOCKS OR OUTSERTS. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

*16/64 60-80 Beman arrows and components*



Whitewidower said:


> Once again, LOOKING for any old beeman carbon arrows. Old school, pultruded. 15/64 OR 16/64 AND ANY KNOCKS OR OUTSERTS.
> Thank you!!!


I have a few components still kicking around as well as some AFC Accel 2300 arrows. What exactly (arrow length) for arrows and components are you looking for? I do have parabolic target tips and some out-sert threaded adapters as well.


----------

